# CPT Code for TAH with fulguration of endometriosis



## MarineMom1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know the coding for TAH and fulguration of endometriosis.   I'm thinking 58150 and the fulguration of endometriosis in included.
Thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Have to ask.......were procedures done laparoscopically?


----------



## MarineMom1 (Jan 27, 2009)

No, that's were I'm having problems.  If it had been I would bill 58150 and 58662-51.  I'm thinking it's included with the TAH but would like other responses.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## SUZANNE MARSHALL (Jan 27, 2009)

*Suzanne H, CPC SLC CHAPTER*

TAH 58150 does include the fulguration of endometriosis.  If the procedure was complicated and took much more time due to the fulguration, then you can append modifier 22 and submit it that way.  Just remember that the physician must document that the procedure was much more complicated and be very descriptive as to explain the complications and extra amount of time it may have taken.  You will want to send the report with the claim.

Hope that helps


----------



## MarineMom1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

